# Birth Control pill/menstrual migraines



## DeDe (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello, I have been on orth-tri-cyclen 28 for a few years now. It regulates the period just great. The big problem is menstrual migraines that last for 3-4 days. I can not stand living this way anymore.I end up having to stay in bed in the dark. So, besides the ibs(d), nausea, cramps, clots I have to live with the migraines. I am on a beta-blocker for 2-3 days before. I want to switch to a lower dose pill. Can anyone give me some suggestions that have been really good for them? I am only 39 and I feel like I am 99!Thank you.


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Right now I am On Diane 35, which works wonders. It's quite strong, so it's not for everyone. but I have't expierenced any side effects from them ( or any other pill for that matter).A good low dose pill is Aleese. I was on that for a few months, but I find Diane 35 worked better for keeping my skin clear, so i switched back.you never know what reactins you are going to have because everyone is different. Like I said, I haven't had ANY reactions to even the strongest pill, and some people can't even tolerate the losest dose out there.I'd use trial/error till you find one that's right for you.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I am hypertensive and take, I believe, a beta blocker called Toprol XL. I was also on Loestrin bc pills and had been for years; then all of a sudden my blood pressure would not go down. It remained high until I came off the bc pills.If the bc pills are causing you migraines, you should be cautious of them. My daughter had migraines so bad til she couldn't function for days. I finally took her to a dr who said the bc pill was causing her to have them; once off, she was fine! Not to frighten you, but that dr also said that his wife had a stroke at the age of 25 being on bc pills and having migraines. Be very careful. There are other options to family planning....


----------

